# Bubble Magus Curve C3.5 Mini Cone Skimmer



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Bubble Magus Curve C3.5 mini Cone skimmer

Has anyone had any experience with this particular model, I'm having a hard time finding reviews on google. I guess it's not a popular model?

I'm currently using a Vertex in-100 on my 45g tall with a 30g long sump. I originally build the sump to accommodate this big ass Vertex skimmer which is something like a 12x12 footprint. This skimmer is the best I have used but man oh man it's been giving me problems for the last year now. There is an issue with either the pump or impeller, I inspected the impeller and it looks perfect fine but it doesn't restart properly when the power goes out. When it first happened it wasn't a big deal you just had to take out the air tube and blow once in it, but gradually it has gotten a lot worst. From a single blow (no jokes please... ) to multiple, to 5 minutes of blowing to 10, 15, 20, 30 minutes and I'm going to pass out....

The tank I would say is heavily stocked with fish however I only feed them like I feed my freshwater tanks which is 3 times a week.

All fish should be around the 2 year old mark if not older.

1 Blue Tang - 3.5"
1 Yellow Tang - 3.5"
2 Pajama Cardinals - 2-2.5"
1 Chromis - 2"
1 Blue Eyed Cardinal Fish - 3.5"

Yes I know Tangs get big.... I recently been having Nitrates issues because my chaeto died after a heater failure 6 months ago and I didn't replenish it, I recently did and my nitrates has gone down from 80 to 20. As time goes by it should drop to 0 like it usually is.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

u can replace the pump , the skimmer is a beast u can use a sedra to replace from what I read


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

tom g said:


> u can replace the pump , the skimmer is a beast u can use a sedra to replace from what I read


Thanks Tom, I looked into this like a year ago. The pump cost as much as a new Bubble Magus Skimmer, and I read that it's actually louder than the vertex pump which I think is loud enough. People also said that once you use a sedra you might have to raise the skimmer which I can't because the skimmer is already like 20.5 tall and my stand only has maybe 1-1.5" space left.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

true , but I think u know the answer is to upgrade , ihave not heard too many bad things about the curve....have thought about it my self ..if u like the vertex I run a vertex 80 and it works pretty good as well that would only be a used one as I believe they are discontinued .


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

For sure I'm getting another skimmer, I don't want to pass out trying to get this skimmer started the next time the power decides to go out. Luckily I quite smoking over 2 years ago there is no way I would have the lung capacity now to start it if I still smoked. I going back and forth between this 3.5 rated for 90g and the 5 rated for 140g the price different is about $50 but the foot print of the 3.5 is so small that if I decide to ever have media reactors in the future I would have lots of space to work with in the skimmer compartment of the sump, but if I get the curve 5 I would have less space for the future but it would skim better. The thing with the 3.5 I can't tell how to adjust it I'm assuming it's just like any other skimmer and you rotate the top pipe. Too bad these skimmers don't come with online manuals that I can read first to clarify.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Skimmer*

I am pretty sure March at fragbox has one at his shop


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I know this is an obvious question, but have you tried taking the vertex skimmer pump apart and cleaning the motor? Take the mag drive shaft right out of the housing and clean it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to own a BM c3.5 and it was a beast of a skimmer j my 50g with 20g sump. Every three days I would empty the black skimmate and clean it up with no problems at all.

These skimmers are still out there but a bit harder to find since users don't want to sell them. Although you can definitely get one from March for sure.

The BM c5 could also be an alternative I think. I own that one as well and am very happy.

Good luck


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

tom g said:


> I am pretty sure March at fragbox has one at his shop


Yep that's who I was planning to get it from.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I know this is an obvious question, but have you tried taking the vertex skimmer pump apart and cleaning the motor? Take the mag drive shaft right out of the housing and clean it.


I have cleaned the pump and impeller with a toothbrush, vinegar soak. Unless you mean actually taking the pump apart, I think it's sealed isn't it so salt water does seep in and rush it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I use to own a BM c3.5 and it was a beast of a skimmer j my 50g with 20g sump. Every three days I would empty the black skimmate and clean it up with no problems at all.
> 
> These skimmers are still out there but a bit harder to find since users don't want to sell them. Although you can definitely get one from March for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for the input it's decided then I'm going to get the curve 5, I noticed that the 3.5 doesn't completely come apart for cleaning in the future but the curve 5 does.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> I have cleaned the pump and impeller with a toothbrush, vinegar soak. Unless you mean actually taking the pump apart, I think it's sealed isn't it so salt water does seep in and rush it.


Hi J.
And i guess you also cleaned the air intake on the pump. (I think it's called ventury but don't take my word for it.). Where the air meets the water there is usually a salt / calcium deposit, blocking the way for the air. But I beleive you did that.
Just a thought.

Joe


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

cica said:


> Hi J.
> And i guess you also cleaned the air intake on the pump. (I think it's called ventury but don't take my word for it.). Where the air meets the water there is usually a salt / calcium deposit, blocking the way for the air. But I beleive you did that.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Joe


Yep everything is so clean that it looks brand new.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah the curve 5 will fit in your area so it would probably be the best bet to get it. If you want to see how it fits into your sump give me a shout. I can bring mine over to your place and we can set it up.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah the curve 5 will fit in your area so it would probably be the best bet to get it. If you want to see how it fits into your sump give me a shout. I can bring mine over to your place and we can set it up.


Thanks Dave, Very Generous of you as always. I'm going to grab it from March on the weekend when hes back from Vaca. Gives me a reason to visit his new store, I haven't been to a reef store since Sea U Marine closed lol.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

coldmantis said:


> I have cleaned the pump and impeller with a toothbrush, vinegar soak. Unless you mean actually taking the pump apart, I think it's sealed isn't it so salt water does seep in and rush it.


I don't know this pump exactly, but I can tell you that my mag drive pump we had to take the shaft right out of the motor body and clean the inside of the mag shaft area. What I figured out is that using the iron based gfo was causing build up of minute particles inside the shaft pit and it wouldn't run.

So before you trash the pump and skimmer, see if you can find a video about how to take the entire shaft assembly out. I run Red Dragon pumps and I think they might be similar.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c194471/p17688551.html


----------

